# G10/micarta FlatCat



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay I guess I'm not gonna do any more work on this so I'll post it for real. Here's the micarta and G10 version of my FlatCat that I made myself for the warm weather that's finally here. This one's just for me so yeah, there's still some epoxy splattered on it etc, but I just wanted a dependable bulletproof go-to pocket shooter. Don't have to worry about getting it wet (spectraply) or it breaking (wood of any kind) and it fits just perfect in my back pocket. I LOVE how the green G10 glows like jade. I just ordered up way too much 1/8" G10 and 1/4" micarta from masecraft in a variety of colors to make other versions.


















I dropped slingshot building cold turkey a few months ago when I discovered I don't yet have the tools/skills to make my own aluminum cores without way too much frustration. Occurred to me the other day that, with my fork attachment, I could use supportive rather than decorative scales -- the 1/8" G10 -- and a relatively soft core that would be easier to work and not terrible to drill the side holes into. Worked out, and the 1/8" G10 ain't bad to saw at all. (Got my respirator on!)

I've had a lot of fun building hand-fitting sculpted frames, but I would always end up reaching for the flattest slingshot I had when I went for a hike, so I decided to take inspiration from the figure 8 shooter but with widened forks that suit my aiming style.

Turns out I almost prefer the grip of the flat frame for stability. Pinky locks the frame from slipping side-to-side, 3rd and 4th fingers pull it into palm, forefinger and thumb stabilize against rotation. The curvy frames do fill the neutral hand and let it be relaxed which is probably better for long shooting sessions but I dunno, they don't seem to provide quite as stable a support for the frame.










Here's my figure 8 shooter that inspired the grip shape -- which is copied pretty much straight over. I love these guys but can't shoot them accurately bc the forks are too narrow










That one led to the original FlatCat, which was a lot of fun to make because of the task of getting the paracord wrap right.










Here's one of my knobbly builds for contrast:










Couple build shots


















Thanks for looking!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is some quality work ! Very nice .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks so great
if you need to get rid of some in the future .........
I really like that flat design to 
Cheerio


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

Those are some beauties


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Sweet work man! If you are still thinking about aluminum cores all you need is a good jigsaw and a bi metal blade. After you cut it out file the edges and it should be great.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks really good man!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm glad your back at it Alex i love the shooters you made me and i'm sure i'm not alone always love to see your build and shooter pics


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice job,I like a lot the attachments.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

G10 :wub:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the simplicity of the design and the excellence of execution. I think you have hit the nail on the head ther! 
As leon13 said if you need to get rid of some figure 8's I will definitely not say no. 
Keep the respirator on and keep up the good work.

Clint


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice work on all bud.

How do you like the flat band attachment? Is it reliable? Worth the effort?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you'd have to ask MagicTorch there bean -- that's the only one I ever made!


----------

